# Today 3/30 before 9 pm! Support Southeastern VA Golden Rescue- 1 Like = $1



## lvmygldns (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, Golden Lovers.. 
LIKE Fit With Fido in virginia beach today(3/30/013) before 9 pm Today! For every "LIKE" they receives, they'll graciously donate $1 to SEVA GRREAT... how GRREAT is that? And EASY

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/FitWithFidoVirginiaBeach?fref=ts

Thank you!


----------

